# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  ? Fireworks in P-town

## sbhlvr

Anyone (Mike??) know if and when p-town is having their fireworks? They always put on a good show.

----------


## MIke R

yes..Monday night...and now that I am not living on the wharf to see them, I am taking people out on the boat to see them and we will  have the best seat in town directly underneath them and next to the firing barge..if you are interested I will save you  a few spots..

and yes it is an amazing fireworks show for sure...

----------


## sbhlvr

bummer. hoping they were on Sunday night. We were planning on coming back on Monday night. However, I told Dave about your invite...sounds like fun. I'll let ya know...we may have to stay over Monday night.

----------


## MIke R

ok

----------


## MIke R

they should have been Sunday night if you ask me.... someone wasn't thinking...although when I posed that to our Chamber people, they said almost everyone checking in tomorrow is staying at least 5  days....so maybe they got it right

----------


## MIke R

if you come....come very early.....50 thousand people usually come to this...parking is a night mare of monumental proportions... and its the only night of the summer I cant help anyone with free parking on the wharf

----------


## sbhlvr

yes, we know about the parking. Many times we have parked on the highway facing out of town, or up by the firehouse, east end. I also know about a resident street with no sticker parking and is still legal but I don't give that secret away out in the open.. :p 
I'm pretty sure I still have your cell.

----------


## MIke R

oh gee I didn't know  about that little trick!..LOL....but I am a spoiled brat with free wharf parking, so I dont need to know it....LOL

----------


## sbhlvr

Mike, we are lieaving today so we won't be up in p-town for the fireworks. Thanks for the offer on the boat though. We'll be on the Cape for vaca starting next weekend.
Carol

----------


## MIke R

ok...lets get together  with K&K and do Front Street for dinner?

----------


## sbhlvr

okay, incoming pm

----------


## Rosemary

How do Provincetown's beaches look after a big holiday weekend?  Poor Nobadeer Beach on Nantucket looks like the aftermath of  the biggest keg party in the world.  Horrible. Today volunteers are cleaning up.  I wish I was there.  Article in Nantucket Inquirer and Mirror.

----------


## MIke R

I am  going to the beach tomorrow as I FINALLY have a day off..I have the night trip tomorrow...I will let you know but I am sure they are fine...for us the big draw is the wharves on the 4th for the fireworks show....and that area this morning was a disaster...garbage everywhere

----------


## Rosemary

I don't understand trashing anywhere.  This amazes me in a bad way.  My inner cop emerges long about here.  Enjoy your day off.

----------


## MIke R

I will....thanks...life gets much easier for me now that the other captain is back from salmon fishing in Alaska....

----------


## sbhlvr

I don't get the littering either. I do understand the inner cop.
The other weekend while on the beach in Wellfleet I had to inform some tourists who had their two very little kids running up and down the dunes to get off. The story I tell that always works is about the boy who had the dune collapse and buried him alive. 
Of course the signs that say to stay off are all around.. what is with these people? I don't hesitate to yell at anyone to get off. idiots.

----------


## sbhlvr

Mike, have a super day off. I'll be in my cube pouring over year end crap.

----------


## MIke R

> I don't get the littering either. I do understand the inner cop.
> The other weekend while on the beach in Wellfleet I had to inform some tourists who had their two very little kids running up and down the dunes to get off. The story I tell that always works is about the boy who had the dune collapse and buried him alive. 
> Of course the signs that say to stay off are all around.. what is with these people? I don't hesitate to yell at anyone to get off. idiots.




whenever my customer throws trash in the water off the boat...I go psycho...

and usually say

"Hey!..this isnt New Jersey...dont do that"

and you know whats hysterical and I swear is true...most of the time when I say that, the person asks the mate "how did he know I was from New Jersey????

----------


## Rosemary

Well, then! I am in excellent company.  My most recent campaign involves people who throw cigarettes out their car windows. Our Main Street is...small.  Locals don't tend to litter.  When we see it happen, we get out of our cars and ask, nicely,  for a remedy.  People are usually so embarrassed they hop to it.  Otherwise, we get the finger.

----------


## MIke R

I am constantly giving tourists s^^t for littering....in town and on the water..

if not us....who?

----------


## amyb

I agree. I police the road in front of my house every morning. I also pick up branches, bark,  twigs and misplaced rocks. If it does not belong on the plain road, I pick it up. No big deal. Littering is a pet peeve with me.

----------


## MIke R

while we are talking littering pet peeves here...lets talk balloons....

you know where many many helium balloons end up????..on the water....I pick up balloons just about  everyday I am offshore....this past weekend alone I picked up a dozen... happy birthday balloons...happy 4th balloons....and on and on...

enough with the helium balloons....they need to go

I stopped selling them in my toy store...people  who come in for them  are  now pissed at me....too bad for them

----------


## amyb

I have a set of helium balloons high in my sycamore tree-a safe bet it will be there after I am gone.

----------


## sbhlvr

years ago when I learned that many fish/mammals eat the ballons I got so upset. It really upsets me when I see one up in the air. I thought most people knew this fact, but i guess not.

When we are out on the oversand trails on the Cape, I always stop whenever I see trash.

On the butt matter, I just don't get it. If one is going to smoke than one should leave their butts in the ashtray. The world is not your trash can.

My other pet peeve is all the trash on the side of the highways after all the snow has melted. I can't believe it. I say bring back the commerical with the (not so real) Indian looking at all the trash at the water's edge.Remember that one? Or the "Give Hoot,Don't Pollute" campagne

as you can tell it really gets under my skin. :crazy:

----------

